# Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics



## JM (Jun 17, 2009)

Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism (PRE-ORDER)

Pre-Order the 5 Volume Set today and receive 50% off the retail price!

Download the Brochure

"Not since 1731 has the Reformed world seen a comprehensive commentary on its most detailed standard of faith, The Westminster Larger Catechism. Even that earlier two-volume masterpiece by Thomas Ridgeley does not rival the depth and breadth of this contribution to Reformed doctrine provided by Rev. Joseph C. Morecraft, III. Culminating a lifetime of learning, preaching, and pastoral care, this five-volume work incorporates the most stalwart of Reformed theology from recent centuries as well as past masters, and exegetes the teachings of the Catechism through potent insight, consistent application, and relentless recourse to God's Word. In a time when the church faces many doctrinal challenges, Morecraft's Commentary calls her back to the foundations of the Reformed faith, directing her to the spiritual power of God's Word as taught in the Larger Catechism. In a time when even the Reformed lose heart and begin to tinker and modify their understanding of their own standards, Morecraft's Commentary directs us to a clear confession of faith. In these volumes, Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism, as he demonstrates, we find relevant solution to the challenges we face, and the power to transform individuals, families, and entire cultures today."


----------



## Mayflower (Jun 18, 2009)

JM said:


> Authentic Christianity: An Exposition of the Theology and Ethics of the Westminster Larger Catechism (PRE-ORDER)
> 
> Pre-Order the 5 Volume Set today and receive 50% off the retail price!
> 
> Download the Brochure



http://www.americanvision.com/Files/WLCBrochure.pdf


----------

